# Past and future redux



## Dreadful Penny (Sep 5, 2019)

FTAO ADMIN

Last September i posted as Penny Dreadful with a thread titled past and future, because of the upset and arguments it caused the admins shut it down.

As i have lost all of my previous log in details i have opened a new account as i wish to post of my journey since last September.

If the admins are kind enough to let me post this information please keep any replies within the boards rules as i doubt i will get a third chance.

Thank you for reading

Penny


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, Penny.

Admin will be able to help you with your log in problems.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dreadful Penny said:


> FTAO ADMIN
> 
> Last September i posted as Penny Dreadful with a thread titled past and future, because of the upset and arguments it caused the admins shut it down.
> 
> ...


 @Dreadful Penny

I've merged your two accounts into Dreadful Penny. Do you want your account name changed back to "Penny Dreadful". Just let me know if you do.


----------



## Dreadful Penny (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you, Matt and EleGirl

Thank you but i am happy to continue with this new account.

I will now post in general.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@Dreadful Penny, please respond to my pm for confirmation. I will undelete your other thread when you do.


----------

